# Stop asking the SAME questions, every ride to every driver!



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

90% ask how long I've worked for Uber, then immediately ask if I like it ("No, I hate it but there's a bomb under my seat that Uber will detonate if I stop driving."). I think they tell each other that we like this and it makes not tipping okay.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I think they tell each other that we like this and it makes not tipping okay.


Yea they have a weekly conference call to discuss passenger issues. They always end the call reminding the attendees to "Ask the Uber driver if they like driving for Uber. If they say "yes" then dont tip them because they like their job"
Bingo! You figured it out.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I just tell them driving for Uber is kinda like going to the gym when you don't feel like it. It's kinda hard prying your ass off the couch but once you're in the car it's not that bad.

Then when they want me to elaborate, I tell them conversations in the car are recorded as they have access to my phones microphone.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> 90% ask how long I've worked for Uber, then immediately ask if I like it ("No, I hate it but there's a bomb under my seat that Uber will detonate if I stop driving."). I think they tell each other that we like this and it makes not tipping okay.


Clearly you don't get the 'where are you originally from?' Question as much as I do. This is always asked. Next time I will start making things up to throw them away.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

How long have you worked for Uber? how do you like it? What's your worst experience? What else do you do?

****ing every single day all day day long. I think I should just print it out and tape it to the back seats. Hello, my name is ... and I've been working for 4 wonderful months as a Uber driver and I just love the people,,, etc.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JLA said:


> How long have you worked for Uber? how do you like it? What's your worst experience? What else do you do?
> 
> ****ing every single day all day day long. I think I should just print it out and tape it to the back seats. Hello, my name is ... and I've been working for 4 wonderful months as a Uber driver and I just love the people,,, etc.


Along with....

"....Please keep your feet on the mat. Any assinine request outside of the realm of getting you from point A to point B will require additional cash compensation upfront (go ask the bus driver to take you through Taco Bell as she makes 5x more than me). Uber has access to our devices microphone- anything you say can and will be used against you in The UberPeople worldwide forum. DO NOT slam the door or you will be embarrassed in front of all innocent bystanders on the sidewalk. Thank you for Ubering."


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Rider: How long have you been doing this?
Me: Tonight is my first night. You're my first ride.
Rider: Seriously?
Me: no
Rider laughs!
Me: Buckle your seat belt...it's gonna get bumpy.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

We tell our chauffeurs "Think from the back seat!!!"

You may hear the questions 20x per day, but you are a new experience for the passenger asking the question. Odds are they have rarely asked this question of a driver, and if they have, they may have experienced a pleasant encounter by initiating a conversation. At least they still see you as human rather than a piece of furniture. Try to see the good in their curiosity 

If customers are annoying you, take a break and regroup. If that does not help, consider a different job, because this is a job in that case, not a profession. Satisfaction, pride, empathy and understanding are required for a "profession". Lack of those characteristics makes it a "job ". Driving as a "job" sucks. Since we often recruit people who have never been a professional chauffeur, we really try to drive this point home to our recruits. It is very challenging to operate a moving vehicle safely, accommodate passengers, be punctual, courteous, knowledgeable, and pleasant. Some people are not cut out for it. If it is annoying, aggravating, frustrating, or disappointing, it can quickly become unsafe. And that is my public service announcement for Saturday.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I like it. I make up new answers and stories to amuse myself


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> We tell our chauffeurs "Think from the back seat!!!"
> 
> You may hear the questions 20x per day, but you are a new experience for the passenger asking the question. Odds are they have rarely asked this question of a driver, and if they have, they may have experienced a pleasant encounter by initiating a conversation. At least they still see you as human rather than a piece of furniture. Try to see the good in their curiosity
> 
> If customers are annoying you, take a break and regroup. If that does not help, consider a different job, because this is a job in that case, not a profession. Satisfaction, pride, empathy and understanding are required for a "profession". Lack of those characteristics makes it a "job ". Driving as a "job" sucks. Since we often recruit people who have never been a professional chauffeur, we really try to drive this point home to our recruits. It is very challenging to operate a moving vehicle safely, accommodate passengers, be punctual, courteous, knowledgeable, and pleasant. Some people are not cut out for it. If it is annoying, aggravating, frustrating, or disappointing, it can quickly become unsafe. And that is my public service announcement for Saturday.


I thought those partian glass that separates the front seat from the back makes it impossible to socializing.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I thought those partian glass that separates the front seat from the back makes it impossible to socializing.


Napes! We don't have many partitions - just one in our stretch - which we only run because Austin makes us own one !!!

PS - ok you stumped me - who is this Avatar?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

David Puddy.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Wait until you've been doing this a decade or more. 

So tired of answering the same questions. I'm even tired of making up ridiculous shit to tell pax.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> So tired of answering the same questions. I'm even tired of making up ridiculous shit to tell pax.


Here is one "This is the only job I am qualified for since they let me out of prison" then stop talking. Listen for the uncomfortable silence.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> 90% ask how long I've worked for Uber, then immediately ask if I like it ("No, I hate it but there's a bomb under my seat that Uber will detonate if I stop driving."). I think they tell each other that we like this and it makes not tipping okay.


It would be easier to run off a few hundred copies of a FAQ sheet and give one out to each inquisitor. But in a way we're performers and part of the job is entertaining pax.

Just like a stage actor. They do a couple of performances a night and say the same thing night after night after night. Or a musician. I saw an interview once with Slash from Guns and Roses. In one of their videos he's seen kicking a speaker off the stage. He said he didn't do it to look cool, but that it was a tantrum because he was having to play the same song over and over again.

The repetition is just part of the job. Unlike actors or musicians though, you can change the script at will and make up any kind of back story you want about yourself. The more outrageous the better.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Here is one "This is the only job I am qualified for since they let me out of prison" then stop talking. Listen for the uncomfortable silence.


Or its variation, This job is great; since I was released from the secure unit I need to learn how to be around people again


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

"I'm going to have take a slight detour. The terms of my parole don't allow me to be within 1000 yards of any schools."


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> "I'm going to have take a slight detour. The terms of my parole don't allow me to be within 1000 yards of any schools."


You got to keep yourself entertained and laughing on the inside.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

"_How_ far did you say you're going? My last dose of psychotropics is just starting to wear off"


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

"Can you blow into the ignition interlock so I can start the car?"


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I always get the question "why did you move to Iowa". Being from LOng Island< NY, that's not always easy to answer. I usually say relatives, cost of living, and a little bit of encouraged from Sandy (leaving the hurricane portion out of it)


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I always get the question "why did you move to Iowa". Being from LOng Island< NY, that's not always easy to answer. I usually say relatives, cost of living, and a little bit of encouraged from Sandy (leaving the hurricane portion out of it)


If you mention hurricane, the twenty something pax would just think it's an alcoholic drink.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> If you mention hurricane, the twenty something pax would just think it's an alcoholic drink.


You're right I didn't think of that. Kind of like a Bloody mary etc. Hurricane Sandy on the rocks with a twist perhaps?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> 90% ask how long I've worked for Uber, then immediately ask if I like it ("No, I hate it but there's a bomb under my seat that Uber will detonate if I stop driving."). I think they tell each other that we like this and it makes not tipping okay.


What do you ask a Cabbie or Uber driver when you get in?

One of the weirdest questions and following convo's i ever had in my Cab years ago was with a well known TV soap star that got in.

After telling me the destination she asked,
"Tell me what you know of the Menstrual cycle"? And when I quickly exhausted my knowledge of such "Women's Business" she enlightened me with insight tgat I hold dear to this day.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I always get the question "why did you move to Iowa". Being from LOng Island< NY, that's not always easy to answer. I usually say relatives, cost of living, and a little bit of encouraged from Sandy (leaving the hurricane portion out of it)


My most common is "why did you move to California?" I say "for the palm trees, sunshine and beautiful women. But 2 out of 3 ain't bad." They'll almost always ask which 2 I've found, nosey buggers.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

"Why did you move to Arizona?"

"The U.S. Marshalls gave me a choice between here and Seattle. They have to keep an eye on everybody in the Witness Protection Program"


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> "Why did you move to Arizona?"
> 
> "The U.S. Marshalls gave me a choice between here and Seattle. They have to keep an eye on everybody in the Witness Protection Program"


I am starting to like you...we need to hangout.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> I am starting to like you...we need to hangout.


Well, we're both in the USA so...


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Well, we're both in the USA so...


AZ


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Had paper plates on a car, then got permanent plates, but it took Uber 4 days to update my new tag in their system. So for four days, i got to hear from PAX that i have wrong tags.

Day 1.
PAX; you know you have wrong tag number?
Me: I know, waiting for Uber to update their system.

Day 2.
PAX; you know you have wrong tag number?
Me: I know, all my riders been telling me this, waiting for uber to update their system.

Day 3.
PAX; you know you have wrong tag number?
Me: Its a stolen car and the 5-0 is right behind me, hurry up and get in.

Day 4.
PAX; you know you have wrong tag number?
Me: The driver is in the trunk, i need your help to bury it.



The "where are you from" question do to a hint of an accent never gets old.

Pax: where are you from?
Me; Russia.
PAX; how long have you been in the States? Your English in perfect.
Me; Got here last night.
Pax; BS!
Awkward silence for the rest of the ride.

Pax: where are you from?
Me; Russia.
PAX; how long have you been in the States.Your English in perfect.
Me; Got here last night.
Pax; really??!
Me; j/k, ..last week.
PAX; really??!
Me; j/k.. 24 years.
Pax laughs.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> We tell our chauffeurs "Think from the back seat!!!"
> 
> You may hear the questions 20x per day, but you are a new experience for the passenger asking the question. Odds are they have rarely asked this question of a driver, and if they have, they may have experienced a pleasant encounter by initiating a conversation. At least they still see you as human rather than a piece of furniture. Try to see the good in their curiosity
> 
> If customers are annoying you, take a break and regroup. If that does not help, consider a different job, because this is a job in that case, not a profession. Satisfaction, pride, empathy and understanding are required for a "profession". Lack of those characteristics makes it a "job ". Driving as a "job" sucks. Since we often recruit people who have never been a professional chauffeur, we really try to drive this point home to our recruits. It is very challenging to operate a moving vehicle safely, accommodate passengers, be punctual, courteous, knowledgeable, and pleasant. Some people are not cut out for it. If it is annoying, aggravating, frustrating, or disappointing, it can quickly become unsafe. And that is my public service announcement for Saturday.


They have NOT rarely asked these questions or I wouldn't be hearing the same questions from almost every pax who rides with me (basically almost 100% of those who talk at all).

CLEARLY they are asking many drivers the same questions. Many bring up what other drivers have told them proving the point.

Older customers who just got the app are the exception. But they're also the ones most willing to care about the replies and not assume everything is rainbows and unicorns either. The younger ones don't WANT to know the truth. They are just trying to be told how great it is so they can justify loving uber and not feeling guilty/ not tipping.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Had paper plates on a car, then got permanent plates, but it took Uber 4 days to update my new tag in their system. So for four days, i got to hear from PAX that i have wrong tags.
> 
> Day 1.
> PAX; you know you have wrong tag number?
> ...


I'm English. Family moved here when I was 13.

Typical conversation:

Where are you from?

England.

How long have you been here?

Long time. Family moved here when I was a kid.

So why did you decide to move here?

Er....I had no choice?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm English. Family moved here when I was 13.
> 
> Typical conversation:
> 
> ...


Pax; where are you from?
me: Russia.
Pax; why did you move to the States?
Me; i was a kid and had no choice. Mom packed me in to a box... and i ended up in Maryland.

I do miss the biggest question i havent heard in over a decade; "how do you like America?"
Me; Canada has a better health care system.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> 90% ask how long I've worked for Uber, then immediately ask if I like it ("No, I hate it but there's a bomb under my seat that Uber will detonate if I stop driving."). I think they tell each other that we like this and it makes not tipping okay.


Are you kidding me? Have you never worked with the public before?

It's called customer service by some, and just being a socially capable adult human by others. And, news flash, you're not ****ing special enough that everyone knows your job. And, this will floor you, someone mistakenly treating you like a functional human being is actually a good thing!

You think the drive thru cashier doesn't hear your lame joke about not needing to super size 300 times a day? You think an attractive person in sales doesn't hear the same bullshit "Do you come with it? Hahaha" every time they blink?

Waaaah, their talking to me and treating me like an adult human, but Im special! Whaaaaa!

Jesus Christ, grow the **** up.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Grow up IDriveNashville. No one wants to hear your attacks. If you don't care for the thread don't post. I get customers that I have driven for the 3rd time asking me the same questions on each trip. It gets dull, and i was just venting.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Grow up IDriveNashville. No one wants to hear your attacks. If you don't care for the thread don't post. I get customers that I have driven for the 3rd time asking me the same questions on each trip. It gets dull, and i was just venting.


No attacks, beyond what you whined about and continue to whine about - you're not a special snowflake, you're a service, period.

Also, I have regular clients too. One the other day asked how my son's AP testing went. So, again, the problem is less with the customers, and more with your stand out service, or more to the point, your lack thereof.

Customers can be dicks, but this is just a temper tantrum.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

JLA said:


> How long have you worked for Uber? how do you like it? What's your worst experience? What else do you do?
> 
> ****ing every single day all day day long. I think I should just print it out and tape it to the back seats. Hello, my name is ... and I've been working for 4 wonderful months as a Uber driver and I just love the people,,, etc.


Meh. Eh. Grunt. You know. Hah! Mmm.
There are like sixty polite ways to decline a stupid question. Passenger feedback indicates they have a marked fear of being talked to too much by their driver. This I can handle.

Pax engages us out of obligation or restlessness and then whines about having to do so. Cars have radios because they're inherently uncomfortable and antisocial places.

The day a passenger said, "Well that finally shut you up", everything changed. You insolent mother****ers. I no longer serve you, I milk you and dump you if I can't. No surge and no ubers in Beverly Hills because of the irreconcilable gap between pax expectations and driver needs. A black hole of consumer desires is successfully vacated by the working folk. Who says we don't have any power.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> Are you kidding me? Have you never worked with the public before?
> 
> It's called customer service by some, and just being a socially capable adult human by others. And, news flash, you're not ****ing special enough that everyone knows your job. And, this will floor you, someone mistakenly treating you like a functional human being is actually a good thing!
> 
> ...


Diazepam, 10mg. 4 times a day.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

NEVER
answer the question.

How long you bin drivin?

Not too long. Tips Are Great and I enjoy driving

Then YOU. ask Where are you from ? Around here ?

Just memorise it


Personally I hate all this California touchy-feely crap in a taxi. I want to get in, make sure they know the destination, help driving if necessary, say thank you and get out. 

I'm Tiffani I'm going to be your server today ...

To servers I want to say, I am your customer and I do not have to learn your name, I am your customer and you are supposed to learn my name and remember it and say thank you .
Servers, and drivers, istore clerks who all think they're so special that they should be treated as if I had decided to make them my friend, 

When you are paying me, I will spend my time pretending I like you and wanting to know all about, but until that day , shut up and serve, shut up and Drive


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Here is one "This is the only job I am qualified for since they let me out of prison" then stop talking. Listen for the uncomfortable silence.


Hahaha! (Crickets chirping)


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

When they ask questions, just say "sorry, I forgot my Uber scripts at home, so I can't answer you"...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They have NOT rarely asked these questions or I wouldn't be hearing the same questions from almost every pax who rides with me (basically almost 100% of those who talk at all).
> 
> CLEARLY they are asking many drivers the same questions. Many bring up what other drivers have told them proving the point.
> 
> Older customers who just got the app are the exception. But they're also the ones most willing to care about the replies and not assume everything is rainbows and unicorns either. The younger ones don't WANT to know the truth. They are just trying to be told how great it is so they can justify loving uber and not feeling guilty/ not tipping.


I'm sorry you aren't experiencing enough "good" in this gig to overpower the "bad". Like I said, at that point, it becomes "just a job", and "jobs", especially those that pay like I've heard this one does, are interchangeable. I hope you can regroup/recharge for your own wellbeing.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> NEVER
> answer the question.
> 
> How long you bin drivin?
> ...


Keep in mind, employees are often trained to make it a "personal experience". I blame Outback! They started it. Servers sitting at your table, forced familiarity, etc. Now, everything is all geared to the "millennial mindset" remember: they must collaborate all the time. Everything is social. That's the current movement. We may all have to live with this until the next generation comes along with an "STFU and get out of my space" mindset.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

guys.. they dont know you and will prob never meet you again..

It's fun time!! make stuff up and see how far you can get them going...

If i get the really annoying drunk that asks why I do uber and I say to meet new people as all my friends seem to avoid me. Then start asking if they have a ton of friends. they shut up rest of ride... 

One PAX asked me if I drive for extra cash and I said "Nope, I am actually a neurosurgeon and just like the quiet time I find at 2 am dealing withe belligerent drunks!" He was not drunk yet and it was around 8pm so it was very funny to him.

He laughed his off off and tipped at end of ride

Its all in the delivery.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

JLA said:


> How long have you worked for Uber? how do you like it? What's your worst experience? What else do you do?
> 
> ****ing every single day all day day long. I think I should just print it out and tape it to the back seats. Hello, my name is ... and I've been working for 4 wonderful months as a Uber driver and I just love the people,,, etc.


What I do is turn it into comedy, like, well, I'm an axe murderer and I get tired of it from time to time and like to unwind by driving for Uber. 
You gotta do stuff to break up the monotony, otherwise it will get you down. When the ask me, "how late do you drive", I say " well, I go as long as I can until the LSD kicks in, ( then I make up some shit like I just saw something that wasn't there "Whoa, what was that...? " ) .......

Cheer up, man, life isn't that bad. Jeez, so many grumps on Uber Forum.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> We tell our chauffeurs "Think from the back seat!!!"
> 
> You may hear the questions 20x per day, but you are a new experience for the passenger asking the question. Odds are they have rarely asked this question of a driver, and if they have, they may have experienced a pleasant encounter by initiating a conversation. At least they still see you as human rather than a piece of furniture. Try to see the good in their curiosity
> 
> If customers are annoying you, take a break and regroup. If that does not help, consider a different job, because this is a job in that case, not a profession. Satisfaction, pride, empathy and understanding are required for a "profession". Lack of those characteristics makes it a "job ". Driving as a "job" sucks. Since we often recruit people who have never been a professional chauffeur, we really try to drive this point home to our recruits. It is very challenging to operate a moving vehicle safely, accommodate passengers, be punctual, courteous, knowledgeable, and pleasant. Some people are not cut out for it. If it is annoying, aggravating, frustrating, or disappointing, it can quickly become unsafe. And that is my public service announcement for Saturday.


I think I would make a great driver for your company. Providing you allow your drivers to "accidently-on-purpose" drive over pot holes when the passengers need to be pacified.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I think I would make a great driver for your company. Providing you allow your drivers to "accidently-on-purpose" drive over pot holes when the passengers need to be pacified.


No, sorry! Ha ha Ha! We have a "no splashing the champaign/coffee" goal for chauffeurs. (I don't pass that test!! Lol)


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> No, sorry! Ha ha Ha! We have a "no splashing the champaign/coffee" goal for chauffeurs. (I don't pass that test!! Lol)


I must have over-looked the "pot-hole" clause on the T/E.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Wait until you've been doing this a decade or more.
> 
> So tired of answering the same questions. I'm even tired of making up ridiculous shit to tell pax.


"Folks, don't mind me if I'm silent up here, I'm tuning in to some traffic reports, and need to keep focused for your safety, but sit back and relax, we're on our way"


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

i don't really mind those same questions. Better than them talking about their business deal, or some drunk drama.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Wait until you've been doing this a decade or more.
> 
> So tired of answering the same questions. I'm even tired of making up ridiculous shit to tell pax.


Because the latest round of Uber drivers in Chicago are from the far suburbs or another country that come to the city "to make the big money" and rely only on Uber's magical device (that spins around like Linda Blairs head when downtown), the most common question now is "So, are you from Chicago?", and the usual response to "Yes" is "OK, good".

But this weekend I responded "Yes I'm from Chicago now. I just moved here from New York last Friday and started driving for Uber yesterday. Wow, there are some bad neighborhoods here!".


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I'm sorry you aren't experiencing enough "good" in this gig to overpower the "bad". Like I said, at that point, it becomes "just a job", and "jobs", especially those that pay like I've heard this one does, are interchangeable. I hope you can regroup/recharge for your own wellbeing.


I am with you. This is a second gig for me. I get the inequity of it, I have to put on a happy smile and attitude to get the ratings even when pax are a dick. I like driving some people around but hate driving for Uber however I realize that pax want to hear that it's all sunshine and roses. They want to feel good about their decision to take Uber. So I suck it up and tell them that I enjoy it, put on a happy face and roll with it, it's not that bad or hard. Every 4 or 5 weeks I take a weekend off for fun and that seems to recharge me.


----------



## UberKurtDesMoines (May 10, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> 90% ask how long I've worked for Uber, then immediately ask if I like it ("No, I hate it but there's a bomb under my seat that Uber will detonate if I stop driving."). I think they tell each other that we like this and it makes not tipping okay.


When a rider asks me how long I've been driving for Uber I reply, "What time is it?" and look at my wrist. Usually gets a good laugh.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I am with you. This is a second gig for me. I get the inequity of it, I have to put on a happy smile and attitude to get the ratings even when pax are a dick. I like driving some people around but hate driving for Uber however I realize that pax want to hear that it's all sunshine and roses. They want to feel good about their decision to take Uber. So I suck it up and tell them that I enjoy it, put on a happy face and roll with it, it's not that bad or hard. Every 4 or 5 weeks I take a weekend off for fun and that seems to recharge me.


I don't know that it is necessarily their desire to feel good about taking Uber. I suppose that may be applicable in some cases. Our chauffeurs are asked the same questions, I think it may not be as tedious, because they don't do very many short runs, so it would be unusual to be asked that question more than a few times per day until they have the same passenger repeatedly.

Sometimes, I learn things about our drivers from talking to a passenger. That is funny. I found out a driver was planning a month off to go on vacation before he told us!! I heard where he was planning to go, and who he was going with. So when he called a few days later I jokingly told him I already knew this because we have microphones in the cars! Hehehe!


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

this thread had me crack'n up.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't know that it is necessarily their desire to feel good about taking Uber. I suppose that may be applicable in some cases. Our chauffeurs are asked the same questions, I think it may not be as tedious, because they don't do very many short runs, so it would be unusual to be asked that question more than a few times per day until they have the same passenger repeatedly.
> 
> Sometimes, I learn things about our drivers from talking to a passenger. That is funny. I found out a driver was planning a month off to go on vacation before he told us!! I heard where he was planning to go, and who he was going with. So when he called a few days later I jokingly told him I already knew this because we have microphones in the cars! Hehehe!


Well I better not tell any more of my pax about my moving to Oregon in a couple of months. Or at least until I tell my mgr of the company..


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Here is one "This is the only job I am qualified for since they let me out of prison" then stop talking. Listen for the uncomfortable silence.


That reminds me. I had two younger females in the car and the radio station news was updating on the Uber driver rape case here. One replies "Well that was chipper".

Anyway, he wasn't charged.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh My said:


> That reminds me. I had two younger females in the car and the radio station news was updating on the Uber driver rape case here. One replies "Well that was chipper".
> 
> Anyway, he wasn't charged.


Nice, that has to have been good for an awkward moment of silence.


----------



## John Kenny (May 13, 2015)

I don't know why so many UPs on here complain about not getting tips. You knew this when you started at Uber. I don't get tips and I don't care, b/c I wasn't expecting them in the first place. On the rare times someone offers me a tip and I tell them it isn't required and they insist - it's gravy. I'd rather have good feedback. But I'm not going to let it make or break my day. And I'm thankful for the questions. It opens things up. If you don't like answering the questions, ask some questions of your own. 
This forum is a good resource, but I feel strongly that the negativity in here is toxic.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

John Kenny said:


> I don't know why so many UPs on here complain about not getting tips. You knew this when you started at Uber. I don't get tips and I don't care, b/c I wasn't expecting them in the first place. On the rare times someone offers me a tip and I tell them it isn't required and they insist - it's gravy. I'd rather have good feedback. But I'm not going to let it make or break my day. And I'm thankful for the questions. It opens things up. If you don't like answering the questions, ask some questions of your own.
> This forum is a good resource, but I feel strongly that the negativity in here is toxic.


When I started ubering a year ago, I didn't know we didn't get tips. Uber said that tips were included in a fare. I remember when I was going through fares back then trying to figure out where the hell was my tips, it hit me... No tips.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

John Kenny said:


> I don't know why so many UPs on here complain about not getting tips. You knew this when you started at Uber. I don't get tips and I don't care, b/c I wasn't expecting them in the first place. On the rare times someone offers me a tip and I tell them it isn't required and they insist - it's gravy. I'd rather have good feedback. But I'm not going to let it make or break my day. And I'm thankful for the questions. It opens things up. If you don't like answering the questions, ask some questions of your own.
> This forum is a good resource, but I feel strongly that the negativity in here is toxic.


No tips was ok before the rate drops...I see you're new, so let me tell you that when your operating cost is more then your income then tips should be an option. Also, remember, you still have to pay taxes in April on the money you "made".


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

They need to make it clear that tips are not included. Many riders have no idea how the pay works. How many of you have stopped at a fast food place and had the rider worry about how much it's going cost them? Most are unaware that it is only $0.18/minute. They are also unaware that Uber gets 20% plus a dollar for every ride. Many seem to think we get the fare PLUS 20% for ourselves. I don't push for tips, because people think we are being taken care of. However, I never decline tips. Most riders don't give much thought as to how much you're making. They know they get a cheap, fairly dependable ride, with a hopefully decent driver.
They assume you're probably making enough money, otherwise you wouldn't be doing it. How many of you think about how much the fast food worker is making, or any people for that matter, that you come across in daily business transactions. Like others stated, a tip wasn't as big of deal when the rates were higher, but with the lower rates, an option to tip would be nice. Even with that option on Lyft, I only get tipped on 30-40% of rides, but it all helps.


----------



## mostwanted650 (May 6, 2015)

When they ask me how I enjoy driving for uber, I respond with "its my 2nd day"! Problem solved lol. I actually had a few pax believe that uber pays for all of the gas as well. That gave me a good laugh


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I've gotten this one a few times. Have you been up on the arch?


----------



## mostwanted650 (May 6, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I've gotten this one a few times. Have you been up on the arch?


Not sure. I would like to say no?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> No tips was ok before the rate drops...I see you're new, so let me tell you that when your operating cost is more then your income then tips should be an option. Also, remember, you still have to pay taxes in April on the money you "made".


Sorry, I do not agree with that assessment. Tips are not intended to compensate for crappy pay. That may be desired by those earning the crappy pay, but that is not the purpose of a tip.

The "software platform" you use to run your business (sorry, using Uber's definition) offers you work for nn dollars with no gratuity expected. You accept that offer. The "software platform" also defines your service for the users, clearly stating CASHLESS SYSYEM-no tip required. I would recommend that you folks start thinking of this "software platform" as you would any other software you may use to run a business. If it is not meeting your needs, demand new feature enablement, or switch software. That is the only way you are going to effect change. Your riders are not going to be coerced into tipping. And tipping paxs will grow tired of tipping "hints" and complaints.

Anyone among us ever worked Sunday church crowds in the restaurant business? I sure did. Hands-down, some of the most demanding, non-tipping customers ever. It was always difficult to get staff to serve on Sundays. I increased lunch special prices, and paid staff extra for working. I also allowed the staff to treat the "something for nothing " crowds more like banquet customers. (Water, order, plate, check) These people knew our staff worked for tips. They didn't care. I guess they thought Jesus was on their side. My point being: non-tippers won't be forced to tip, and good tippers won't tolerate being EXPECTED to tip. If you want to earn more, change the infrastructure, that is the only thing you can control.

Good luck!


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Anyone among us ever worked Sunday church crowds in the restaurant business? I sure did. Hands-down, some of the most demanding, non-tipping customers ever. It was always difficult to get staff to serve on Sundays. I increased lunch special prices, and paid staff extra for working. I also allowed the staff to treat the "something for nothing " crowds more like banquet customers. (Water, order, plate, check) These people knew our staff worked for tips. They didn't care. I guess they thought Jesus was on their side. My point being: non-tippers won't be forced to tip, and good tippers won't tolerate being EXPECTED to tip. If you want to earn more, change the infrastructure, that is the only thing you can control.


You failed to read and comprehend my point. let's take your Sunday church crowed analogy...you work for a restaurant and your pay rate is a certain $10 an hour. On Saturday night you're told that you will perform the same functions for $7 an hour. You are going to provide shitty service if you do stay unless you're compensated so that you're take home is equivalent to what you had foretasted.

Here is where your example is flawed...you work at a restaurant and all of your necessary tools are paid for by your employer. You use the Uber app and you carry your own costs....an independent contractor should be able to adjust the rates in order to make a living.

Do they still allow Uber in Austin or do you work for Uber corporate?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I feel you should consider what you put your driver through. If they drove 15 minutes to get to you, waited 3 for you to get in the car then a 8 minute ride for a fare of $4, that's about a half hour of work for $2.40 in compensation before the driver pays for gas and wear. It's pretty unjust compensation and a tip is called for. I can't 5 star a pax who does that (unless they are dirt poor) and no longer pick up pax below a 4.5. Anyway, this isn't supposed to be a tipping thread.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> You failed to read and comprehend my point. let's take your Sunday church crowed analogy...you work for a restaurant and your pay rate is a certain $10 an hour. On Saturday night you're told that you will perform the same functions for $7 an hour. You are going to provide shitty service if you do stay unless you're compensated so that you're take home is equivalent to what you had foretasted.
> 
> Here is where your example is flawed...you work at a restaurant and all of your necessary tools are paid for by your employer. You use the Uber app and you carry your own costs....an independent contractor should be able to adjust the rates in order to make a living.
> 
> Do they still allow Uber in Austin or do you work for Uber corporate?


I don't drive nor work for Uber. I think you missed my points entirely. Good luck nonetheless


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I've gotten this one a few times. Have you been up on the arch?


"Once, accidentally. Did you fasten your seatbelt?" --> white knuckles magically appear in backseat


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I don't drive nor work for Uber. I think you missed my points entirely. Good luck nonetheless


No, I got your point...I am sure you are aware that out side of Uber and Lyft there is really nothing else without having to buy commercial insurance.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

1. How long have you worked for uber? (They don't give a shit.)
2. How do you like it?
(They don't want to know the truth.)
3. So, we're good right?
(Yeah, go **** yourself.)


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

We should probably start replying to "So, we're good right?" with "Yes, unless you wanted to tip"


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> 1. How long have you worked for uber? (They don't give a shit.)
> 2. How do you like it?
> (They don't want to know the truth.)
> 3. So, we're good right?
> (Yeah, go **** yourself.)


The 3rd question/answer says it all about uber.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

John Kenny said:


> I don't know why so many UPs on here complain about not getting tips. You knew this when you started at Uber. I don't get tips and I don't care, b/c I wasn't expecting them in the first place. On the rare times someone offers me a tip and I tell them it isn't required and they insist - it's gravy. I'd rather have good feedback. But I'm not going to let it make or break my day. And I'm thankful for the questions. It opens things up. If you don't like answering the questions, ask some questions of your own.
> This forum is a good resource, but I feel strongly that the negativity in here is toxic.


I totally agree with you, but sometimes I hate the people who take me to an hour trip out of the city and don't tip.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Wait until you've been doing this a decade or more.
> 
> So tired of answering the same questions. I'm even tired of making up ridiculous shit to tell pax.


Your last sentence is spot on.
Tonight I am just taking rides between waits for the Batman spotlight to show up in the sky. So be ready to get out!


----------



## Aces (May 14, 2015)

The best is when they ask me my regular gig and I tell rich folks in deeply involved in the Hollywood scene and get to work/attend the biggest shows in LA. Funny all of a sudden I'm not a piece of shit Uber driver to them. ****** bags


----------



## furlonium (Mar 17, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Clearly you don't get the 'where are you originally from?' Question as much as I do. This is always asked. Next time I will start making things up to throw them away.


I get asked that by almost every pax.

"So are you from around here?"

No, ****stick, I live 3 hours away and drive here on the weekends for the enlightened chit-chat you riders offer.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> We should probably start replying to "So, we're good right?" with "Yes, unless you wanted to tip"


I've been saying "Everything is paid for through the app unless you wanted to tip" for a while now. They say they have no cash I have a square reader. Most still don't tip which loses them another star for pretending they want to tip (on top of the one they lost already for not tipping).

If they took more than a minute to come out they're down to 2* at that point. Unlikely to go down much from there. I reserve 1* for absolute a******* and so as not to alert uber too much.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I had a pax ask me what was the capital of South Carolina.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

metal_orion said:


> I'm just going to leave this here.


I think I am that Russian dude..lol.

Sometimes I have zero desire to talk to these degenerates..lol


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Say "Uber is holding my kid sister for ransom."
I tell the truth. I do it between jobs because little money is better than no money.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

elelegido said:


> My most common is "why did you move to California?" I say "for the palm trees, sunshine and beautiful women. But 2 out of 3 ain't bad." They'll almost always ask which 2 I've found, nosey buggers.


No one asks why you moved to San Diego. San Diego is an obvious choice once you have seen Amarillo.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> 90% ask how long I've worked for Uber, then immediately ask if I like it ("No, I hate it but there's a bomb under my seat that Uber will detonate if I stop driving."). I think they tell each other that we like this and it makes not tipping okay.


Uber, along with truck driving, and a few other blue collar jobs fit the fantasy many office drones and kids think about.

Be your own boss, king of the road, make as much money as you want because you work as much as you want.

The Reality, like my pops a 30 year truck driver, is much different. You can make a living but driving 50-100 hours a week is no fun.


----------



## Dodge Uber (Jan 30, 2016)

jaymaxx44 said:


> I like it. I make up new answers and stories to amuse myself


Thank you, I do that all the time just to see how people respond to different answers and I change my name just to watch them open their app and be confused/worried.


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

elelegido said:


> It would be easier to run off a few hundred copies of a FAQ sheet and give one out to each inquisitor. But in a way we're performers and part of the job is entertaining pax.
> 
> Just like a stage actor. They do a couple of performances a night and say the same thing night after night after night. Or a musician. I saw an interview once with Slash from Guns and Roses. In one of their videos he's seen kicking a speaker off the stage. He said he didn't do it to look cool, but that it was a tantrum because he was having to play the same song over and over again.
> 
> The repetition is just part of the job. Unlike actors or musicians though, you can change the script at will and make up any kind of back story you want about yourself. The more outrageous the better.


Its soo true Uber legends... And when they dont want to leave, I just push it until they go, Im out... And I yell- TIP!

RIDER: O yea lol


----------

